# A2 rear drum to disc conversion...



## snowj420 (Jan 25, 2007)

i know it's be asked a million times, but what parts do i need from my 87 gti rear disc brakes to convert my 91 rear drums to disc? obviously new pads and rotors. i have a stainless set of lines for the 87 (new) that i'm assuming might come into play. but what exact parts other than that? calibers.


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: A2 rear drum to disc conversion... (snowj420)*

uh yeah you need new calipers for disks. just find a donor car and take everything off of it to make it easy on yourself.


----------



## snowj420 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A2 rear drum to disc conversion... (epjetta)*

beyond calibers, pads, rotors, and hardlines is my question? i'm not a mechanic. past your basic brake job, i have no experience with swapping brakes out. i just want to know what parts i need from my 16v that i haven't already thought of. i just want to be fully prepared.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: A2 rear drum to disc conversion... (snowj420)*

Parking brake cables (2) .
And I recommend replacing the caliper seals and the brake pads before installing the conversion.


----------



## snowj420 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A2 rear drum to disc conversion... (germancarnut51)*

thank you sir. are the p-brake cables the same for the two models?
and the caliber seals, that would be part of a caliber rebuild kit correct? i was definetly thinking those 22 year old calibers could use a rebuild before install.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: A2 rear drum to disc conversion... (snowj420)*

Caliper seal/rebuild kit generally only include the caliper piston seal, and the caliper piston bellows. The rear calipers also contain the parking brake mechanism, and if the parking brake mechanism is defective, the caliper is a total, good only for a core (when buying a rebuilt caliper) or for use as a paper weight, since there aren't any parts available for the parking park mechanisn inside of the caliper.
Drum brake and rear disc brakes require different cables (the end at the drum or caliper is different). I've found that most parking brake cables on cars at the salvage yard have some damage to the outer sheath, which has allowed moisture to corrode the metal liners and damage the actuating cable, so you are better off buying new parking brakes cables instead of buying new ones. New parking brake cables cost about $25 from online sources like europartsdirect.com. Some cars use different length parking brake cables, and you should order new cables according to the VIN number, and the type of brakes (disc or drum).


----------



## snowj420 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A2 rear drum to disc conversion... (germancarnut51)*

thank you very much sir, that was very informative http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you've had a bit of experience in the matter i see. you've just completed the puzzel for me. i just want to do this job right, and while i won't be doing all the work, i want to be properly informed about the project i'm taking on and have everything ready and right there. 
think i'll look into some rebuild calibers and new brake lines as i really don't feel like changing them again anytime soon. thanks again gcm51, you da shhizz


----------



## snowj420 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A2 rear drum to disc conversion... (snowj420)*

sorry, calipers


----------



## KirylK (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: A2 rear drum to disc conversion... (snowj420)*

This might help


----------



## ronsalado (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: A2 rear drum to disc conversion... (KirylK)*

Does the stock drum disc master cylinder work with the rear disc set up?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: A2 rear drum to disc conversion... (ronsalado)*

Yes, the rear disc brake and rear drum brake cars use the same master brake cylinder.


----------

